# "Lightroom 64 bit has stopped working" Error Message..



## Wendy2076 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, let me start off by saying this is my first post on this forum and I apologize if I've done anything incorrectly.
My Problem:

Details: LR 3.6, Windows 7

Error: When I open LR and try to go to the develop module the 'loading" circle spins for a long time then the screen becomes a light grey out and the error message "Adobe Lightroom 64 bit has stopped working.." appears and then it closes the program

It started when I had some RAW files on a card from a  Canon Mark III I shot with ( I have a Canon 7D), I couldn't open up those files, so I read on line that I could use a Adobe DNG converter, I did, then tried to load the DNG files in to Lightroom, the files were listed and checked,  ( no thumbnails appeared, just the file #'s) but never imported into LR,  since then I've been unable to open my existing files in the develop module, the error occurs, the screen grays out, and it closes LR. I can use Library and the other modules seem to work.

I did see this error indicated in others threads but they were closed. I have gone back and tried some of the fixes I saw prescribed, CtL, new Catalog, adding .old to the Lightroom  3 preferences, deleting .lock file 
 I'm fearful that I've now really messed things up. UGH! I've been at this since this am, and it's after 5. I have some work to get done and I've spent so much time on this with still no solution. Unfortunately I need simple instructions to get me through this if there is a fix , as I am not very technical.

Thank you in advance, any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 14, 2012)

Wendy, welcome to the forum.
Please don't apologise for anything - you have a valid issue that needs a solution.

I see that you are using Lr3.6 and the problem started when you tried to import some images shot from a Canon (5D?) Mark III?
If the images are from a 5D mark III then Lr3.6 does not recognize those RAW files - simple as that.

Using Adobe DNG converter is an option but in Lr how are the preferences set for DNG compatibility?
At this point in time I cannot explain why the existing images in Lr are unable to processed in the the Develop Module but I will do some digging.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Tony!!
I realized that my vers. of LR would not read the 5d Mark II RAW files, but thought ( mistakenly I guess) that once they were converted to DNG, it could occur.
Then it just snowballed from there!
I 've deleted those files on my system ( still have them on cards) in addition to all the other things I've tried in hopes that I can get back to my opening my
existing catalog images in the develop module, but so far no luck.
Thanks again for any help you can provide and for taking the time!


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 14, 2012)

You can still make those 5D mark III RAW files into DNG files compatible with Lr3.6 by changing the compatibility settings in Adobe DNG converter.

I still don't have an answer to the issues with the Develop Module though.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks again Tony.
Yes my main concern is Lightroom crashing every time I try to do anything in the develop module. I'm pretty much dead in the water.
I can forget about DNG files, I've deleted them from the system, not a real concern, but I can't work without access to the develop module.
Big Sigh, hope the solution is out there


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 14, 2012)

Wendy, I suggest you try resetting the Preferences file - instructions are here. Certainly worth a try....if that works it might then be worth trying the DNG Converter again, but checking the settings first. If it doesn't work, it would be good to know as that's the advice that we all give to LR3 owners of the 5D3.

Welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Jim. I did follow the instructions you provided regarding Preferences. I went in and found the folder and removed the file, still no go. when I go to the Develop module it does the same thing ( insert, throwing up my hands in frustration here) The loading circle spins for a bit then stops, the screen has a see through grey film that goes over it then the error message "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64 bit has stopped working, ..." then cuts out , or only gives you the X option, nothing else works. I 'm stuck and don't know what else to do I this point. (besides kick myself again for ever even messing w/ those DNG files!)
Thanks again for trying to help, I really do appreciate it!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 14, 2012)

OK, if that didn't work, have you tried uninstalling and re-installing Lightroom?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 14, 2012)

Wendy,

Welcome.

And if that doesn't work, try renaming your Develop Presets folder. Having a corrupt preset can cause crashes.




Press the button at the arrow. Then look inside the folder that shows.

Hal


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Jim, haven't tried uninstall and reinstall as yet. Maybe I can get a friend to help me with that. Just not sure about it as I've seen several errors that the un and reinstall doesn't seem to solve when I read the threads, but at this point I keep hoping something will resolve the issue.

Thank you Hal. I did try your suggestions, renaming the development presets folder and that did not fix the problem either

Again Thank you !

If anyone else has an idea that they think may work, please just let me know. Thanks again for taking the time, sharing and lending your knowledge.
I do appreciate it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, one more.  Try a clean user account on your computer.  That rules out a load of different variables in one go.  If LR works in a clean user account, that would give us somewhere to start.


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Victoria ! Can you please tell me how to try a clean user account? I'm sorry I'm not familiar with this but will gladly try.
Thank you very much!


----------



## ukbrown (Jul 15, 2012)

start/ control panel/ user accounts, create a new admin user, logout and log back in with the new user


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you Victoria and UK!!! Lightroom does work correctly when I create a new admin user and went in like that. Because I couldn't see any of my former catalog I just imported a few pics, but was able to successfully open the Develop module!!! ( Big Smile) OK, now that we know it works like this , what do you advise? Is there a way to get my old catalog over? Or is there a way to try something else now that we see it works here to make it work under the original admin, with all my prior settings/catalog etc?
Thank you again so much, this is huge step in the right direction over what has been a super frustrating 3 days. 
>>>fireworks and confetti<<<<<<


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 15, 2012)

Wendy,

I would try renaming the entire folder "C:\Users\[original-user]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom" to something like ....\Lightroom.old and start LR under the original user account. This will not give you your original settings, but allow you to use the original user account if it works.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent!!!  Yep, I'd go with Beat's suggestion too.  And if it then continues to be slow after that, we'll see what's next!


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Beat and Victoria ! I'm a little unsure about how to do this folder rename but I'll try to step through this. I've had to travel ( LR is on my desktop) 
and should be back by Thurs and will try these next steps then and report back!! Wish me luck!!
Thanks again!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 17, 2012)

On Windows, you can open the Start menu and type  %appdata%\Adobe\Lightroom in the Start menu search box and you’ll be  taken directly to the Lightroom user folder.  Then you can just rename it, and it'll be recreated when you reopen LR.


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Victoria and Beat , back from out of town and back working on this problem again. When I go to the start menu and type in   %appdata%\Adobe\Lightroom, it takes me to a folder Lightroom, and doesn't give me an option to rename it, am I missing a step or do I have to do this differently? Thanks again.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 20, 2012)

Wendy,

Actually, just type in %appdata%\Adobe and when you end up in Windows Explorer in the folder that contains the Lightroom folder:



Right-click on the Lightroom line and choose rename.

Hal


----------



## Fotografo Steel (Jul 20, 2012)

Another idea from my side - probably the LR catalog is the problem. Wendy, you might try to create a new catalog with LR, import a few images and see how it goes...

Just an idea.


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Hal,

 Thanks for the instructions! I was able to find the Lightroom folder and did do a re name, renamed it to Lightroom.old, per an earlier suggestion. LR did the same thing in develop module, same error, etc. I went back and looked and in the lists of folders it had Lightroom and Lightroom.old I cut the Lightroom out and put it in a folder in documents and tried it again. Same issue.   Thanks for the help. don't know why it's being so stubborn!!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 21, 2012)

Wendy,

I would try the following:

Using your alternate (new) Windows user, open the normal catalog you're using  (you can open it by double-clicking the *.lrcat file)
Using your original (old) Windows user, try creating a new catalog and importing a few images into there

Depending on the result, we will know whether your normal catalog is the root cause for your problems or not.

Beat


----------



## Wendy2076 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Hal, Had to head back out of town again. Yes I tried that last suggestion still no luck. Don't know quite where to go w/ this problem. Just saw that someone else posted a LR3 crash problem as well, with the same error message I've been getting and he uninstall and reinstalled LR and still no fix. UGH.


----------

